# Difference between GXE and SE model.



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

Here is a non problem question. What are the main differneces between say my wife's Altima GXE and a SE tim level? Engine, body, foglights, rims???

any help would be appreciated. She wanted the SE but got the GXE instead, due to that was all she could afford at the time. Oh the car is a 2001 GXE with an auto tansmission.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

sentra2nr said:


> Here is a non problem question. What are the main differneces between say my wife's Altima GXE and a SE tim level? Engine, body, foglights, rims???
> 
> any help would be appreciated. She wanted the SE but got the GXE instead, due to that was all she could afford at the time. Oh the car is a 2001 GXE with an auto tansmission.


The main things that I can think of off the top of my head are:

-The engines are the same (155HP for 2001??)
-Super Toe Control Suspension on SE model and not the GXE model. I think the suspension leans in on a turn so it helps you turn and handle better. I'm not sure though.
-The SE comes standard with alloy wheels when the GXE doesn't
-The SE comes with gauges that are black on white during the day and reverse to white on black at night when the lights are on. I have this on my 99 and I still stare at it as it happens during dusk. :thumbup: 
-The SE comes wth a spolier and it is optional on the GXE
-The SE has foglights standard and it is optional on the GXE
-The GXE has wood trim on the dashboard and the SE has the dashboard as black

That is all I can think of right now.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Moonroof??


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Moonroof??


 I'm not sure if you could get a moonroof on the GXE. I know you can get it on the SE because I have a SE Altima and it has a moonroof.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

That's what I mean... moonroof. He wants to know what is different...


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 96 Sentra GXE and I want to put an electric sunroof into the car, I found one for a 95 200sx does anyone think that would fit?


----------

